# Just another thing that makes me say thank you...



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow. His outlook in the last statement is strong. I am so thankful we have people like this in our life. The Unknown Hero's, true hero's.

http://bcove.me/d2roc4ac

Thank you Kyle, and the others out there like you.


----------

